
Kobalt a new build system in Kotlin by Cedric Beust - neilellis
http://beust.com/kobalt/home/index.html
======
lars_bok
Just gave this a try on my project, it was surprisingly painless and the build
file is really tiny and readable. Very interesting.

Hope this takes off, I'm ready to migrate away from Gradle.

